# Unable to Connect to NetGear Router



## V8fbirdamc (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, let me start by saying that I am not that experienced with networking lingo so any responses should be as simple as possible. Pretend you are speaking to a 2nd grader. 

I have searched a many of pages but have not found a solution to my problem. I recently purchased and successfully installed a NetGear N600 dual band router (WNDR3400). My desktop has no connection issues. My iPod Touch has no issues connecting to the wireless network. However, my phone (HTC Aria), my work computer (Dell Latitude D630 Win XP) and my brand new HP Slate 500 (Win 7 Pro) cannot connect to the network. The network is discoverable by all the devices but the 3 cannot connect. I removed all security and still was not able to connect. I reinstalled the router and still not able to connect. I restarted the router and still not able to connect. The Dell did previously connect to unsecured networks in my neighborhood but does not seem to like my newly set-up network. I am most surprised that the Slate is unable to connect to the wireless network. I would think something brand new would like that would not have an issue. If I cannot get my wireless router working properly and my other computers able to connect to it, it makes them all pretty useless. I'd appreciate any help anyone may be able to provide me. 

Thanks in advance for your time and help!!

-Andrea


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

Very likely that these devices that can't connect don't support dual band technology. Try upgrading the drivers for these devices and checking the manufacturers website to see if they support the dual band technology.

Your router maybe broadcasting on the N frequency only. Try looking at the config and changing it. Most routers allow you to broadcast on b,g, and N at the same time. This may fix it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Dual band means the router supports both the 2.4GHz band and the 5GHz band. If devices connecting to it only work on the 2.4GHz band, there's no problem. You just aren't taking advantage of the new feature. Updating drivers won't resolve this. It's a hardware limitation.

I suspect the problem is that you're only using 802.11n. Log into the router and check the settings.


----------



## V8fbirdamc (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. Still no progress though. The router is broadcasting both the 2.4Ghz and 5.0GHz bands - both are discoverable on the Dell but only the 2.4Ghz band is discoverable on my phone and on the Slate. Just not able to connect with the 3 devices. They don't even connect to the Guest network (2.4Ghz n) when I enable it with no security. But the iPod still has no problem connecting.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.


----------

